# Beautiful Girl In White Dress!



## Tim Ray (Dec 17, 2009)

Visit our blog to view more from this session


----------



## T-town photographer (Dec 17, 2009)

The arm in the foreground bothers me.  It looks like it has been hyperextended.  Other than that great expression and great shot.

Michael


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree.  I like everything except the arm.

Her wrist is at 90 degrees and twisted.  The twist also makes the elbow look bad.  Also, with the post and twist, her upper arm isn't in a attractive position.


----------



## Shockey (Dec 24, 2009)

Nice photo except for the distracting monster watermark.
Cute young lady, well lit.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Dec 24, 2009)

Turn her hand around and get her to bend her elbow.  The muscle on her upper arm is a constant source of pain for photographers all over the world.


----------



## Misfitlimp (Dec 24, 2009)

I agree with the arm comments but i also wanna add that not only does it make the arm look weird but it makes her upper arm look fat


----------



## Andrew Sun (Dec 24, 2009)

I especially like the lovely background =)


----------



## Tiberius47 (Dec 25, 2009)

Misfitlimp said:


> I agree with the arm comments but i also wanna add that not only does it make the arm look weird but it makes her upper arm look fat



That's what I was talking about.  That muscle is very difficult to get looking good.


----------



## Cooler_King (Dec 25, 2009)

The hidden rear arm combined with the neck twist/elbow hyper extension make for an unnatural pose.

Twisting is the primary way for models to appear thinner and most cover models (particularly males) distribute a 'torso twist' shot but in this case it has not quite come off.

However she is very photogenic.


----------



## erzyhazel (Dec 30, 2009)

what a big arm's muscle... well you'll have to pay attention to small but significant detail like this...


----------



## Casshew (Dec 30, 2009)

I have to agree with the others, she looks like she dislocated her arm in some terrible accident lol, but I like everything else, the background, chair and beautiful girl.


----------



## JustForSneaks07 (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, she's cute. But the arm killed the whole photo


----------



## jbylake (Jan 1, 2010)

Shockey said:


> Nice photo except for the distracting monster watermark.
> Cute young lady, well lit.


Yep, I made that same remark, on another post of his, noting it was a "biography" of a watermark.  Talented? yes, ruining photo's with that humongous watermark?  Well, guess it's his shot's, guess he can paste an A1 Abrams tank on it if he wants.  I do think he'll turn more people off with it.  And yes the arm thing is kind of wierd.  Everything else is great though.

J.


----------



## CAROLYN0 (May 12, 2010)

My daughter has had the pleasure of being a flower girl for 6 weddings thus far. In all of the weddings-except 1-she was wearing a white dress. Here's what most of the girls did that had her as their flower girl: They bought Easter dresses that were white-on sale. Then went to a craft store and bought tiny sew-on flowers in their colors and little sew on colored bows. They sent me home with the dress and the colored accents and I sat down and hand sewed them on with a couple of quick stitches. It took NO time to add them to the dress and nobody knew that they were originally all-white Easter dresses! They looked custom made for the wedding.


----------



## GeneralBenson (May 12, 2010)

The lighting is nice, and the girl is very pretty, but that's about it.  I find both the background and the chair to be horribly distracting, particularly when put together.  Neither of them have anything to add to the image.  I feel like the background has such strong leading lines that the first thing I see is the girl's face, which is good, but the the lines in the background steal my eyeand bring it to the chair.  Then I'm like, ugh, what an ugly chair.  Then the chair leads me to her hand, which looks weird, and then that leads me to her elbow and upper arm.  Then it's just all over.  

Foreground arms are always a problem.  And I honestly can't look at that and say what I would have done differently, but it's definitely not working.  I think ditch the chair and the background for something plainer, like a normal standing pose, with the same light and model, and you'd have a great shot.


----------



## ghache (May 12, 2010)

whats whit all the watermark comment. i dont think he gave her print of that picture with the watermark on it....
we should water mark every picture we post on the web.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 12, 2010)

The arm looks like it's boneless or made of rubber. Makes the whole photo very awkward.


----------



## jt69 (May 12, 2010)

I have to agree with the General, Such of sexy dress cute girl. The Background is really bad. Her legs could be an asset to the photo are cover with the watermark... And the couch...ouch...has to go.


----------



## GeneralBenson (May 13, 2010)

I forgot to mention this "rule"... If it bends, break it.  Meaning if it's moveable (i.e. a joint) then move it, or "break" the line that the joint is trying to create.  If there was even a slight bend in her elbow, it would look so much less awkward and hyper-extended.  Also, bend her leading elbow would have allowed her to drop her shoulder, which is currently jammed up inter her chin, which would make her neck look longer and more elegant, thus making her whole figure look thing and more appealing.  It's a good rule to remember.  I forget it too much too.  That and "If there are two of them, make them look different".


----------



## Josh220 (May 13, 2010)

The arm position makes it look more like a hyperextended leg. The positioning makes her shoulder and triceps look huge, more like a thigh than an arm. (Look at it for a few seconds and tell me it doesn't look like a mannequin leg was photoshopped on).

The background makes me dizzy and distracts from the subject. I feel like she is about to be sucked into a vortex  I could get past the ugly chair if those things weren't bothering me because then I'd be looking at her and not the furniture.


----------



## trm6346 (May 25, 2010)

If it bends then bend it. Right.
My comments are: exposure is too hot, uncomfortable kicker highlites on the arm and dress. No catch lights in the eyes, whites of eyes off to one side, pose is too stiff and un natural. The arm. Expose more of the face and less of the bod and dress.
Perhaps a wider app and lower exposure.

Absolutely gorgeous girl though. Love the back round, I would have opted for mor DOF though.


----------



## bluesky89 (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful girl, nice background
  ________________

Beautiful girls blog


----------



## abc123_4 (May 26, 2010)

*great shot 
so the background and lighting gave the photo more beautiful 
but i think the sofa its not suit with it. 
*​


----------

